# Midrange reel mower?



## superdad (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm in central texas. 
 Bermuda grass
 My yard (at least to me) is mid-size: about 35ft x 35ft, or 1225 sq ft.

I've been using the "little reel mower that could"--this American reel mower 14" 5 blades: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NHTH0O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 I have time to mow only once a week (I know, i know, i'm supposed to mow twice a week but I don't have time). 
 Maintenance is minimal---every week I check that the blades can cut through newspaper. And if not, then I sharpen the blades. The whole thing takes about 20 minutes. And it costs something like $20 every two years.

It's been working fine but it's time to upgrade. Don't care if i get a consistent cut, just that it's easier. Right now the weekly mowing is as hard as a crossfit exercise because the lawn grows so thick!

Heard good things about this fiskars: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7K4BNX/?coliid=I5UWO3RB3ETP4&colid=VLR0IG7QBG05&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Was wondering if anyone has experience with that or if they can recommend another mower under $300? Electric or reel (no gas). What's maintenance like?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Brett's grasscapades did a review on the Sun Joe electric reel mower and he was impressed by the quality of cut. If you're okay with running a cord, I'd look into it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2zD98w4usQ


----------



## superdad (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks @DuncanMcDonuts ! Do you have any hands-on experience with that mower? (Probably the cord is a deal breaker for me.)


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

No personal experience with it, but after using a corded dethatcher a few times, you learn some tips to make managing the cord easier. Start near the outlet and work away from it. Make sure the cord drifts to one side, and on your return pass, walk over the cord so it stays towards the outlet. It takes getting used to.

I just got a gas powered reel mower after using my battery powered 21" EGO rotary. My battery rotary has worked really well, but it's lowest HOC is at 1.5". And after cutting my yard at that height for 3 seasons now, the yellow stems have worked their way up to that height that I had to raise it to 2" for any green leaf foliage. Thus the switch to a greensmower, which I'm still learning the hang of things.

Unfortunately, the powered reel mower market under $1000 new is not very good. In your budget, you can look for a used gas McLane/CalTrimmer/TruCut. Most people in our area are selling them for around $300-$500, which is kinda high unless in great condition. There are also manual push McLanes but they start at $500 new. They are rare in the used market, but I saw one on Facebook in Manor for $100 last year.

If you are looking for something low maintenance and easy to use, I am about to list my 21" EGO rotary and could sell it to you. But just be aware that rotary mowers are limited in their abilities for bermuda grass. Some people maintain a nice looking bermuda at 2", but I wanted that carpet-like grass which I would never get with a rotary.


----------



## superdad (Jul 24, 2019)

> Some people maintain a nice looking bermuda at 2", but I wanted that carpet-like grass which I would never get with a rotary


which is what i have right now  And why i'm hesitant to get a rotary.

My main concern w/ the original recommendation you gave was durability. I don't want to be in the same spot a few seasons from now.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I can't think of anything cordless, low maintenance, and under $300. Any gas powered reel inside that budget is going to require a good amount of repairs and maintenance.


----------



## superdad (Jul 24, 2019)

@adgattoni who says i want a gas powered reel? The current one that i have is manual. The one that I referenced is manual and under budget!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a Fiskars. It was a really good starter mower for me as I was a bit nervous about gas mowers when I first started. It is easy to push even for someone like myself with no upper body strength and female. The trouble with it in addition to the workout in 100 degree heat where I am, is the washboarding. I was getting really bad washboarding and had to cut it four ways and even then didn't really get rid of it. I liked that I felt comfortable mowing with my daughter playing outside which is why I got it in the first place. It was something to do besides just sit out there. In the end, there are better manual mowers like the Mascot or a mcclane manual. There's even really fancy ones that are over $1000. I decided to jump into the gas mower game with a cheap used CalTrimmer. I got mine for free from a relative but there were several on Craigslist for around $300 give or take the condition and what it came with. There were also old mcclanes but no tru-cuts in my area. It was so much better once I switched to gas and got the roller for my mower. I just got a Swardman Electra which to me is the best of both worlds but it's pricey. Never thought I would get this deep into lawn care but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I have the StaySharp Plus version. To be honest I use it mainly for cutting new grass or in a 780 sqft section of my lawn but twice per week in the growing season. I don't have experience with Bermuda... no mix and TTTF but I'm sure this might be the case with all push reel mowers is the more grass you cut say over an inch off the harder it is to cut through. Thick and tall is really tough to handle...been there. It might be easier to adjust the height and make 2 passes bring it down to a preferred height.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

superdad said:


> @adgattoni who says i want a gas powered reel? The current one that i have is manual. The one that I referenced is manual and under budget!


Well, the reason I went towards gas is that there aren't really any cheap battery powered ones on the market. There's the Swardman Electra ($3k - too new for a secondary market to exist yet), and there's the Toro eFlex models (hard to find used, and certainly will not be <$300).

Really in your budget the only things I am aware of are: used gas-powered "homeowner reels" that need work (Tru-Cut, Cal Trimmer, McLane), the corded electric one that was linked earlier in the thread.

EDIT: I re-read your OP and saw you asked about the fiskars. Your experience may be different, but I had one before getting a gas-powered model and it's just as difficult as the other manual models. In some ways it's even more difficult in thick grass because it's gear-driven (one revolution of the wheel turns the reel many times).


----------

